# Can't Create Master Wireless

## divago

Hi all

i'm working on using my laptop to create a wireless access point (to connect my smartphone trough wired work network)

so i used those commands:

```
ifconfig wlan0 down

 iwconfig wlan0 mode ad-hoc essid workfabio key 12345678901234567890123456 open rate 54M

ifconfig wlan0 10.0.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 10.0.0.255 up

# Forwarding

echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward

echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/eth0/forwarding

echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/wlan0/forwarding

# Firewall

iptables -t nat -F

iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 10.0.0.2 -j MASQUERADE

```

wireless network is ok; my workmate can connect to my pc and web surf with both his pc and his iphone

now problem is my android 2.1 phone doesn't found ad-hoc network; and i'll need to set up a wireless network in master mode

"ok, where's the problem? i just need to put mode master in iwconfig command"

and i launched it:

```
#  iwconfig wlan0 mode master essid workfabio key 12345678901234567890123456 open rate 54M

Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) :

    SET failed on device wlan0 ; Invalid argument.

```

;_;

why i can't create master mode wireless?

i tried googling here and there but haven't found a way to create this network  :Sad: 

----------

## eccerr0r

Not all wifi adapters (or possibly their corresponding driver) support "master" mode AFAIK.  Which wifi adapter do you have?

AFAIK, atheros, hostap-prism are two that support it, I don't know of any others that do as a fact... there might well be many others...

----------

## KAMIKAZE_

 *eccerr0r wrote:*   

> Not all wifi adapters (or possibly their corresponding driver) support "master" mode AFAIK.  Which wifi adapter do you have?
> 
> AFAIK, atheros, hostap-prism are two that support it, I don't know of any others that do as a fact... there might well be many others...

 

Is there any manual how to setup

 *Quote:*   

> 05:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5008 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)

 

?

----------

## divago

 *eccerr0r wrote:*   

> Not all wifi adapters (or possibly their corresponding driver) support "master" mode AFAIK.  Which wifi adapter do you have?
> 
> AFAIK, atheros, hostap-prism are two that support it, I don't know of any others that do as a fact... there might well be many others...

 ok i got atheros 5001 card

i thought it would but googling here and there i found some thing to try, and nothing worked so i'm assuming my card does'nt support master mode :\

and this could be the reason i can't create wifi working even in windows  :Sad: 

btw i not tried hostapd yet... i need to try it?

----------

## cwr

Hostapd is AFAIK the only way to run an Atheros wireless card in master mode.

I run a 5008 card with hostapd and it seems to work, though there are problems

with crda.

Will

----------

## eccerr0r

Did some googling around and it looks like cwr is right, hostapd is the only way to set all the configuration necessary, and it should support at least ath5k atheros cards.  I'm about to try it on my eee  - supposedly Xandros had this feature but I never tried getting it to work with eeebuntu or Gentoo.  I guess now I'm going to try to get it to work with Gentoo...

----------

